# Grief Lowers Sex Drive?



## Mrs.G

I am grieving the loss of my father, even though he's not dead. I am estranged from him because I eloped without he and my mother. I miss him terribly even though I know he is wrong, for trying to punish me because I did what I chose.
Lately, I have noticed that I haven't been as interested in sex. I refused my husband twice this week; I just wanted to be held instead. I rarely turn down sex. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69

I would imagine grief affects alot of things. I'm sorry you are grieving the loss of your relationship with your dad. 

If he reached out to you today and tried to make amends would be be willing to reach back? I bet anything he is grieving as well. Have you thought about being the bigger person and trying to reach out first, or have you tried it and he rejected you?


----------



## major misfit

I would say absolutely it does. I am still grieving the loss of my daughter (she's still alive as well), and there are times when I'm just too distraught, depressed or whatever for it. And then there are times when I NEED that connection, to take me out of my world for awhile.
I'm sorry about the situation between you and your father.


----------



## Mrs.G

trey69 said:


> I would imagine grief affects alot of things. I'm sorry you are grieving the loss of your relationship with your dad.
> 
> If he reached out to you today and tried to make amends would be be willing to reach back? I bet anything he is grieving as well. Have you thought about being the bigger person and trying to reach out first, or have you tried it and he rejected you?


Tried it already, lovey.  Good suggestion, though. If I refuse contact with my toxic mother, my father will not talk to me. It`s his way of blackmailing me. I refuse to have contact with my mother, because she is abusive and evil.


----------

